
Show HN: Chrome extension to add random hash to email addresses - svde
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mail-hash/njjpbfibgmkogjbfkafflpodelhchfaf
======
svde
Op here.

Mail Hash is a little Chrome Extension to add a random string to an email
address as an attempt prevent reusability for automated attacks in case a
service get's hacked. Targeted attacks at specific addresses should be more
difficult aswell, since an attacker would need to guess the random string you
used for other services.

You can use plus addressing for providers that support it, e.g.
your.name@gmail.com --> your.name+ha7s6@gmail.com

Or use a custom domain with catch-all filter, e.g. example.com -->
ZpGM5rrfZ6@example.com

Code lives on GitHub[0] and the extension can be downloaded at the Chrome Web
Store[1].

I'm happy about any kind of feedback.

[0]: [https://github.com/jsvde/Mail-Hash](https://github.com/jsvde/Mail-Hash)
[1]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mail-
hash/njjpbfib...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mail-
hash/njjpbfibgmkogjbfkafflpodelhchfaf)

~~~
MorrisofOrange
Op really cool idea. One issue and two questions: Issue:if someone got a
password list, they clean it up by removing anything between the + and the @
so it dosent add too much protection Question1:if I get an email from someone
addressed to a hashed address, could I easily figure out who I gave that email
to? Question2: will you be porting to Firefox?

~~~
svde
Thanks for the feedback!

Regarding the issue I fully agree with the answer of luckylion.

Q1: Since it almost has to be used in combination with some sort of password
manager, you could compare the hash with the service you signed up for. But
that's a bit inconvenient. Since you receive a mail for each new signup, maybe
set up a mail filter, that gathers all first mail to a hash in a dedicated
folder. This way you can compare the sender with the first mail for specific
hash when receiving new mails. This would have the benefit to have the data
right inside your mail app of choice.

Q2: Just ported to firefox thanks to your suggestion:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/mail-
hash/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/mail-hash/)

